#  Schulmedizin >   Ist mein Knie geprellt? Wie lange können Schmerzen auftreten? >

## thiemok

Hallo alle zusammen, 
ich benötige doch mal ein wenig Rat bezüglich meines Knies.
Wie jeden Sonntag spielte ich vor 2 Wochen mit meinen Freunden Fußball. Spielerische Defizite mache ich durch Kampfgeist weg. So auch an diesem besagten Tag. Der Schuss meines Kumpels wäre auch alleine ins Tor gegangen. Doch ich wollte auf Nummer sicher gehen und verlängerte ihn mit meinem rechten Fuß, während ich mit meinem linken Knie unglücklicher Weise gegen den Torpfosten prallte. Da ich kein Standfußballer bin und rutschte, war der Aufprall nicht ohne Wirkung. Ich kugelte mich zunächst auf dem Boden, spielte aber dennoch 30 Minuten weiter. 
Zuhause wurde mein Knie gekühlt, welches ordentlich gerötet aber in meinen Augen nicht geschwollen war. Zunächst dachte ich, daß meine Kniescheibe los ist. Diese Feststellung konnte ich allerdings widerlegen, da meine rechte Kniescheibe genauso beweglich ist.  (Medizinisch bin ich eine Niete). 
Insbesondere Treppen steigen und laufen waren schmerzhaft. Dennoch ging ich am darauf folgenden Tag zur Arbeit, welche körperlich belastend ist. Abends tat das Knie dann wieder ordentlich weh. Nach 14 Tagen sind die Schmerzen deutlich zurück gegangen, aber noch immer nicht ganz weg. 
Habe ich eine Knieprellung und ist es normal, das Schmerzen im Knie so lange andauern können? (Das Knie war nicht angeschwollen, noch habe ich irgend einen Bluterguss ausfindig machen können.) Ich habe mein Knie in den letzten 14 Tagen weniger als sonst belastet, dennoch war es immer in Bewegung. Ist Bewegung in meinem Fall richtig oder sollte ich es eher ruhig stellen? 
Liebe Grüße
Thiemo

----------


## Christiane

Hallo thiemok, 
eine Prellung wäre bei dir durchaus möglich. Immerhin bist du mit Schwung gefallen. Dafür spricht auch, daß die Schmerzen jetzt nachlassen. Schmerzen für 2-3 Wochen sind bei Prellungen durchaus normal.
Wäre die Kniescheibe lose gewesen/herausgesprungen, hättest du ganz bestimmt nicht noch 30 Minuten weitergespielt. Das Knie wäre dann weniger beweglich gewesen und hätte höllisch wehgetan. Unmöglich, damit noch eine halbe Stunde zu rennen. 
Ich halte es für möglich, daß einzelne Bänder des Knies überdehnt worden sind. Das kann der Orthopäde mit manuellen Tests leicht feststellen. Fühlst du dich denn irgendwie wackelig oder unsicher beim Laufen?  
Gänzlich ruhigstellen solltest du dein Knie trotzdem nicht. Muskeln schwächen enorm schnell ab, wenn sie nicht genutzt werden. Leichtes Lauftraining unter Beachtung der Schmerzgrenze sollte noch möglich sein. Falls sich Schmerzen einstellen, fährst du die Belastung etwas zurück. Volles Training macht dann wieder Sinn, wenn du völlig schmerzfrei bist. 
Gute Besserung,
Christiane

----------


## thiemok

hey Christiane 
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wackelig oder unsicher fühle ich mich nicht. Normal gehen ist kein Problem, der Schmerz ist nur gering. Ich bin auch nochmal gelaufen. Die Schmerzen sind hierbei allerdings deutlich größer. 
Können Bänder überdehnt werden, wenn ich direkt mit dem Knie gegen den Torpfosten pralle? (gestreckt hatte ich mein Bein nicht)  
Sollte ich jetzt noch einen Orthopäden aufsuchen oder erst noch ein wenig abwarten? 
Liebe Grüße 
Thiemo

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Thiemo, 
Hinweise auf einen kompletten Bänderriss entnehme ich deiner Beschreibung nicht. Bandverletzungen und Meniscusprobleme sind beim Fußballspeielen häufig, da die Spieler häufig fallen und das Bein in den Gelenken dabei oft verdreht wird. Dabei wirken Scherkräfte auf die Beinachse ein. Aber wenn du beim Laufen keine Veränderung spürst, scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein. Allerdings kann ich dein Gangbild nicht beobachten. 
Du beschreibst in deinem ersten Beitrag, daß dein Knie gekühlt wurde. Ich gehe davon aus, daß am Spielfeldrand ein Sportmediziner nach dir geschaut und das Kühlen angewiesen hat? Wenn er sonst nichts Gravierendes geäußert hat und die Schmerzen ohnehin nachgelassen haben, kannst du auch noch einige Tage abwarten. Sollten sich die Schmerzen verstärken oder beim Training irgendwelche Unsicherheiten ergeben, ist der Besuch beim Orthopäden sicherlich sinnvoll. Kümmere dich in diesem Fall frühzeitig um einen Termin, denn die Wartezeiten sind bei den meisten Kollegen relativ lang. 
Gruß Christiane

----------

